

This looks rather familiar - raganwald
http://www.hackerne.ws/news

======
pius
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=84039>

------
aston
Too bad the cookies don't make it across.

Yay for relative links, PG.

------
pg
I think they just have it pointed at the server.

